# Will self-driving cars sell in Connecticut?



## CHamilton (Dec 3, 2017)

> But the myth of America is carefully entwined with the concept of driving. The car equals freedom. And while turning over the duties driving to a robot might appear to free us to do things in the car we weren’t able to previously, for many that level of automation is anathema to traditional American values like individual liberty.


I brought a self-driving car home for the holidays — and no one cared

https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/3/16709660/cadillac-ct6-super-cruise-self-driving-holidays


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 3, 2017)

Charlie, look up the concept of an echo chamber. And then make yourself a better rail advocate by making sure you leave yours and never occupy it again.


----------

